# αριστερισμός



## nikosl (Jul 15, 2010)

Μιας και έπιασα τις δεξιές παρεκκλίσεις, πάω και στις αριστερές.

Γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ

αριστερισμός (ο): η πολιτική θεωρία και πρακτική που αναπτύχθηκε στον κομμουνιστικό πολιτικό χώρο και είχε ως χαρακτηριστικό του τον αντικοινοβουλευτισμό και την εξωκοινοβουλευτική δράση, την άρνηση του συνδικαλισμού και τη θέση ότι το προλεταριάτο είναι μόνο του στον αγώνα του, αφού οι άλλες τάξεις συμμαχούν εναντίον του.

και από το ΛΚΝ παίρνω:

αριστερισμός ο [aristerizmós] Ο17 : πολιτικές ιδέες και απόψεις που τοποθετούνται στο χώρο της άκρας αριστεράς: ~, η παιδική αρρώστια του κομμουνισμού.

[λόγ. αριστερ(ός)ΙΙ -ισμός] 

Εδώ βλέπουμε το πρόβλημα του λεξικογράφου όταν αντιμετωπίζει εγκυκλοπαιδικό ζήτημα που δεν γνωρίζει. Δεν θέλω να ανοίξω το εγκυκλοπαιδικό/πολιτικό ζήτημα όμως. Το βασικό πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι και οι δύο ερμηνείες δείχνουν να αγνοούν ότι σχεδόν κανείς δεν "τοποθετείται" (ΛΚΝ) στον _αριστερισμό_ και καμιά "πολιτική θεωρία" (ΛΝΕΓ) δεν αυτοαποκαλείται _αριστερισμός_.

Η ιδιότητα του αριστεριστή προσάπτεται σε κάποιον, δεν υιοθετείται. Και η εξήγηση είναι ότι αυτή της η χρήση στην πολιτική έχει συγκεκριμένη ιστορική αφετηρία, το γνωστό βιβλιαράκι του Λένιν -κάτι που λείπει από την ετυμολογία.

Περιγραφικά, δέχομαι οτι καλώς κάνει το ΛΚΝ και στο λήμμα _αριστεριστής_ γράφει

αριστεριστής ο [aristeristís] Ο7 θηλ. αριστερίστρια [aristerístria] Ο27 : 1.αυτός που πιστεύει στις πολιτικές ιδέες και απόψεις της άκρας αριστεράς. 2. αυτός που ανήκει σε ομάδα ή σε κόμμα της άκρας αριστεράς: Ομάδες αριστεριστών φώναζαν συνθήματα στη διαδήλωση.

[λόγ. αριστερ(ός)ΙΙ -ιστής· λόγ. αριστερισ(τής) -τρια]

αλλά θα έπρεπε να διευκρινίζει ότι έχει η λέξη έχει υποτιμητική συνδήλωση (ή τουλάχιστον ότι εντάσσεται σε μια πολεμική).

Το λεξικό Γεωργακά την γλιτώνει, επειδή αναφέρεται σε άλλον αριστερισμό:

αριστερισμός [aristerizmós] ο, (L) polit

* tendency towards the Left, movement espousing leftist ideas, leftism:
o τα άλλα κόμματα δεν μπορούν να προσδιορίσουν την έκταση του αριστερισμού τους | 
o σας φαίνονταν ο κομμουνισμός ως ο γνησιότερος εκπρόσωπος του αριστερισμού (Tsatsos) | 
o ένα πνεύμα αριστερισμού διαπνέει το έργο (Athanasiadis-N) | 
o το χτεσινό ξέσπασμα του αριστερισμού ένωσε τη δεξιά (ChZalokostas) 

[fr kath (neol) αριστερισμός, der of αριστερίζω; cf Fr gauchisme]

Αναφέρεται περισσότερο στο αγγλικό _leftism_, παρά στην ελληνική χρήση του αριστερισμού. Στα αγγλικά έχουν αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα με τη χρήση του _ultra-leftism _για τον δικό μας αριστερισμό.

Ομως, πάλι το Γεωργακά, στο λήμμα αριστεριστής επιστρέφει στην άλλη -την υποτιμητική/πολεμική εκδοχή.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 15, 2010)

Θυμήθηκα ένα απόσπασμα από το _Βιβλίο του Μανουέλ_ του Κορτάσαρ, όπου κάποιος Λατινοαμερικάνος στο Παρίσι ακούει gauchisme και νομίζει ότι έχει να κάνει με τους γκάουτσο.



> Το λεξικό Γεωργακά την γλιτώνει, επειδή αναφέρεται σε άλλον αριστερισμό


Εγώ θάλεγα ότι το λεξικό Γεωργακά πέφτει, αντίθετα, εντελώς έξω όσον αφορά τη χρήση του όρου στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2010)

Έχουμε τρία προβλήματα εδώ που προσφέρονται για μεγάλη συζήτηση. Το πρόβλημα των ορισμών στα λεξικά όταν έχουν να κάνουν με δύσκολη ορολογία, με εγκυκλοπαιδικά θέματα, με το κομμάτι όπου οι επιστήμες γίνονται μέρος της καθημερινότητάς μας (γιατί αυτό το κομμάτι τους καλούνται να καλύψουν τα γενικά λεξικά). Εκεί χρειάζεται να δούμε κάποια στιγμή μια νέα ριζοσπαστική προσέγγιση.

Δεύτερη κουβέντα, ειδική: Ποιες είναι οι διαφορετικές σημασίες του _αριστερισμού_ και του _αριστεριστή_ στα ελληνικά και πώς θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστούν σε αντίστοιχες της αγγλικής και άλλων γλωσσών. (Η περίπτωση Γεωργακά έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον.)

Τρίτη κουβέντα: Πώς μεταφράζουμε εμείς κάποιους τέτοιους ξένους όρους-πονοκέφαλους (νομίζω ότι τα σκήπτρα τα έχει το _liberal_).

Αλλά εγώ από εβδομάδα θα σας κάνω παρέα σε φιλόδοξες συζητήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

Εγώ από την άλλη θα έλεγα ότι το λεξικό του Γεωργακά περιγράφει τον όρο ακριβώς όπως τον χρησιμοποιώ εγώ και πολλοί γνωστοί μου. Και δεν είμαστε επηρεασμένοι από την αγγλική γλώσσα, αλλά ούτε προερχόμαστε από τον ακροαριστερό πολιτικό χώρο που φαίνεται άλλο δεν έκαναν κάποια εποχή από το να δημιουργούν ορολογία.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 15, 2010)

Καταρχάς SBE, η κάποια εποχή είναι το 1920 και το Β' Συνέδριο της Κομιντέρν, και ο όρος έχει μεγάλη σημασία στην ιστορία της Αριστεράς. Αρα δεν είναι κάποιο "ακροαριστερό" τζάργκον, ούτε μια λέξη χαμένη σε άλλη εποχή, δεν είναι ουλτιματισμός, οτζοβισμός ή λαβστοουνισμός. Δεν είναι ούτε καν λικβινταρισμός, που έχει μια γενική έννοια, αλλά αν κανείς μελετά την ιστορία του ΚΚ της Ελλάδας θα πρέπει να πληροφορηθεί ότι είχε ένα ιδιαίτερο περιεχόμενο στις πρώτες δεκαετίες της ύπαρξής του (αυτό δεν είναι ανάγκη να γινει από ένα γενικό λεξικό).

Μάλιστα ο όρος δεν είναι "ακροαριστερός" όπως λες, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιηθηκε κυρίως από την άκρα αριστερά, αλλά από την ορθόδοξη αριστερά (σταλινική και ευρωκομμουνιστική) εναντίον της εξωκοινοβουευτικής αριστεράς.

Αρα, θεωρώ ότι ένας ορισμός θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνει αυτά τα βασικά: ότι είναι όρος πολεμικής στο εσωτερικό της Αριστεράς που επιδιώκει να χαρακτηρίσει την επαναστατική ανυπομονησία, την υποτίμηση του κοινοβουλευτικού αγώνα κλπ, και ετυμολογικά έρχεται από το βιβλίο του Λένιν που γράφτηκε κατά των τμημάτων των ΚΚ της Ευρώπης που έβγαλαν αντίστοιχα συμπεράσματα μετά τη Ρώσικη Επανάσταση (1917). Συμφωνώ λοιπόν με το Μαρίνο, ότι το λεξικό Γεωργακά απλώς πέφτει έξω.

Οσον αφορά το 3ο ερώτημα του Νίκελ, αν η ερώτηση είναι πώς μεταφράζουμε, νομίζω ότι έχω απάντηση. Αν η ερώτηση είναι πώς λεξικογραφούμε, δεν ξέρω. Σχετικά με το πώς μεταφράζουμε, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται αντιστοίχιση με βάση την τρέχουσα πολιτική χρήση. Οταν μεταφράζω κείμενα της επαναστατικής αριστεράς της Βρετανίας και γράφουν _far-left_ εγώ γράφω Αριστερά, γιατί κάνουν χρήση αυτής της λέξης αναφερόμενα (πχ στην Ελλάδα) στο ΚΚΕ και τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Γράφουν far-left γιατί στο left συμπεριλαμβάνουν και το ΠΑΣΟΚ όπως και στη γαλλική περίπτωση το Gauche περιλαμβάνει το PS. Οπότε όταν μεταφράζω το Left είτε θα γράψω "Η αριστερά και η σοσιαλδημοκρατία", είτε πάλι θα γράψω "Αριστερά" αν με βάση το συγκείμενο έχει γίνει κατανοητό ότι συμπεριλαμβάνεται και το ΠΑΣΟΚ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς, nikosl, δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιο ύφος σα να έχεις προσωπικό συμφέρον από τη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης. 
Είπα πώς την ξέρω εγώ τη λέξη, γιατί η λεξικογράφηση κι η γλωσσολογία είναι πρωτίστως καταγραφή της χρήσης κι όχι συνταγογράφηση και το παράδειγμά μου μπορεί να είναι ένδειξη για το πού πάει η λέξη στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα, το οποίο είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον σ' αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Αν ήμασταν μαγαζί ιστορικής ανασκόπησης του κομμουνισμού ίσως να μας ενδιέφερε αλλιώς, και να κάναμε διαφορετική συζήτηση.


----------



## anef (Jul 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, nikosl, δεν χρειάζεται τέτοιο ύφος σα να έχεις προσωπικό συμφέρον από τη χρήση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης.
> Είπα πώς την ξέρω εγώ τη λέξη, γιατί η λεξικογράφηση κι η γλωσσολογία είναι πρωτίστως καταγραφή της χρήσης κι όχι συνταγογράφηση και το παράδειγμά μου μπορεί να είναι ένδειξη για το πού πάει η λέξη στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα, το οποίο είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον σ' αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Αν ήμασταν μαγαζί ιστορικής ανασκόπησης του κομμουνισμού ίσως να μας ενδιέφερε αλλιώς, και να κάναμε διαφορετική συζήτηση.



SBE, οι παρατηρήσεις σου είναι ενδεικτικές για την _ιδεολογία _και τη _στάση _σου απέναντι στη συγκεκριμένη γλωσσική χρήση, όχι για την ίδια τη γλωσσική χρήση. Η λεξικογραφία και η γλωσσολογία δεν καταγράφουν τη χρήση ρωτώντας δεξιά κι αριστερά σε φόρουμ, κάνουν συγκεκριμένες έρευνες με συγκεκριμένες μεθοδολογίες. Για να μην έχεις την αυταπάτη ότι προσφέρεις στην καταγραφή της γλωσσικής χρήσης. 

Για το τραμπούκικο στιλάκι, ας πάρει θέση το «μαγαζί» (επιτέλους).


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry SBE, πραγματικα δεν ειχα "υφος". Αν ετσι φάνηκε, ξανά συγγνωμη.
Επί της ουσίας, παντως, συμφωνώ με αυτό που λες για τη χρήση της γλώσσας, και η αρχική μου παρέμβαση είχε ακριβώς αυτό το σκοπό. Τα δύο λεξικα, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ, γράφουν λες και δίνουν συνταγογράφηση του αριστεριστή, ενώ το ζήτημα είναι ο αναγνώστης να ξέρει διαβάζοντάς το ότι η χρήση της λέξης έχει pejorative χαρακτήρα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2010)

Детская болезнь "ссора" в лексилогие :)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 16, 2010)

Όσον αφορά το καθαρά μεταφραστικό σκέλος, οι αριστεριστές αποδίδονται ενίοτε και ως radical lefts ή radical leftists.


----------



## nikosl (Jul 16, 2010)

Δυστυχώς cadmian, το radical left το έχει καπαρώσει και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (Coalition of the Radical Left), ενώ χρησιμοποιείται σε βρετανικό περιβάλλον για κόμματα όπως η Rifondazione Comunista στην Ιταλία, οπότε δεν μεταδίδει το περιεχόμενο του ελληνικού αριστερισμού.


----------



## nevro (Nov 12, 2010)

ποιά είναι η πρωτότυπη λέξη; στην ιταλική χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος estremismo δηλαδή "εξτρεμισμός" (Estremismo, malattia infantile del comunismo)


----------



## Costas (Nov 12, 2010)

Η πηγή θα έλεγα πως είναι τα ρώσικα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2010)

Ο όρος πρέπει να ξεκίνησε από τα γαλλικά. Το _gauchisme_ είναι του 1838 («opinion de gauche») και πολύ αργότερα χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να μεταφράσει τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του Λένιν.

* GAUCHISME*, subst. masc.
Courant politique d'extrême gauche, d'obédience trotskiste, anarchiste ou maoïste notamment, prônant la révolution, préconisant l'action directe, et rejeté comme déviationniste par le communisme orthodoxe; adhésion à ce courant. _ Au bon moment Lachaume intervenait; généralement il reprochait à Vincent son gauchisme et à Lambert ses préjugés petit bourgeois _(BEAUVOIR, _ Mandarins, _1954, p. 63). _ Mai 1968 devait d'ailleurs poser à la gauche italienne le même type de problèmes qu'à son homologue française. Un vif débat eut lieu au sein du parti communiste, en particulier sur la véritable nature du gauchisme _(_ Monde, _3 mai 1978, p. 26, col. 6).
* Rem. *À noter le sens vieilli « fait d'être gaucher ». ,,_ La Gazette des hôpitaux _mentionne un grand nombre de transpositions d'organes, et notamment de _ dexiocardie _(cœur à droite). Il paraîtrait que la gaucherie ou plutôt le _ gauchisme, _serait physiologiquement déterminé par ce déplacement du cœur`` (N. CIRIER, _ Fables nouv., _1858, p. 216 ds QUEM. _ DDL. _t. 12).
* Étymol. et Hist. *1838 « opinions, opposition de gauche » (_ Le Charivari, _21 déc. p. 2). Dér. de _ gauche_1* subst.; suff. _ -isme_*. La révolte étudiante, la grève ouvrière de mai-juin 1968 ont popularisé ce terme dans le vocab. pol. français. * Bbg. *MAULNIER (Th.). Le Sens des mots. Paris, 1976, pp. 99-100.​


----------



## Themis (Nov 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> La révolte étudiante, la grève ouvrière de mai-juin 1968 ont popularisé ce terme dans le vocab. pol. français.


Θεμελιώδης διαπίστωση. Το Robert Etymologique λέει για το gauchiste:


> dans cette acception [partisan extrême des solutions de gauche] le mot [...] s'est répandu d'abord sous l'influence de Lénine qui y voit la "maladie infantile" du communisme (1920), puis vers 1965-1968.


Νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ειπωθεί ρητά πως το αγγλικό leftism και το γαλλικό gauchisme ή το ελληνικό αριστερισμός είναι ψευδόφιλες λέξεις. Για παράδειγμα, το περίφημο βιβλίο του Λένιν μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά με τον τίτλο "Left-Wing Communism, an Infantile Disorder", ενώ το βιβλίο του Κον-Μπεντίτ "Ο αριστερισμός, φάρμακο στη γεροντική αρρώστια του κομμουνισμού" ("Le gauchisme, rémède à la maladie sénile du communisme") μεταφράστηκε με τον τίτλο "Obsolete Communism: The Left Wing Alternative". Το αγγλικό leftism δεν σημαίνει τίποτε παραπάνω από αριστερά/ της αριστεράς (gauche/ de gauche).


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2010)

Το ρήμα αριστερίζω, άραγε, τι σημαίνει; Μάλλον ότι στρέφομαι προς την αριστερά, ότι παίρνω θέσεις αριστερές, όχι αριστερίστικες. Οπότε, έχουμε την αντίφαση, άλλο να εννοεί το αριστερίζω και άλλο ο αριστερισμός. Μπορούμε να ζήσουμε μαζί της.


----------



## DeSaad (Nov 3, 2012)

Καλημέρα, μπήκα από σπόντα στο φόρουμ επειδή έψαχνα στο Google για την έννοια της λέξης. Να πω προκαταβολικά ότι είμαι ημιμαθής στη γλωσσολογία και ό,τι έχω μάθει είναι από ατελές χόμπυ, οπότε απολογούμαι προκαταβολικά για οποιοδήποτε λάθος μου.

Μήπως το ρήμα *αριστερίζω* θα έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιείται για την διατύπωση κλίσης _προς την αριστερά_, και για κλιση _προς τον αριστερισμό_ να χρησιμοποιείται το *αριστεριστίζω*; Πιστεύω ότι έτσι δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα μπερδέματος.


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2012)

Το "αριστεριστίζω" φαίνεται λογικός σχηματισμός, αλλά έχει το σοβαρό μειονέκτημα ότι δεν υπάρχει, ενώ ούτε καν υπάρχει "αριστεριστίζοντες" κατά τα "μαοΐζοντες", "τροτσκίζοντες", "αναρχίζοντες". Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να αρκεστούμε στη διαπίστωση του sarant στο #16 και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε περίφραση στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε ειδικά στον αριστερισμό.


----------



## DeSaad (Nov 12, 2012)

Συγνώμη αλλά απ'ό,τι ξέρω η γλώσσα είναι εύπλαστη, οπότε δεν θα έπρεπε να μας σταματά το ότι δεν προϋπάρχει κάτι από το να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους κανόνες της γλωσσοπλασίας για να δημιουργήσουμε νέες λέξεις και έννοιες. Άλλωστε ο όρος ιδιωτικότητα απ'όσο ξέρω δεν υπήρχε ούτε αυτός πριν σαράντα χρόνια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2012)

Για την ιδιωτικότητα, δες και στους Νεολογισμούς, από το ποστ #377 έως το #382. Ληξιαρχική πράξη στο #379.


----------



## Themis (Nov 12, 2012)

DeSaad, συμφωνώ με τη δημιουργία νέων όρων, πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι άμεσα κατανοητοί. Έχω κι εγώ φτιάξει κάμποσους. Αλλά δεν υπάρχουν μόνο οι κανόνες της γλωσσοπλασίας, υπάρχει και η πολιτικοκοινωνική πραγματικότητα. Σκέψου: στις εποχές της δόξας του αριστερισμού κανείς δεν αισθάνθηκε την ανάγκη να πει "αριστεριστίζω" και ούτε καν "αριστεριστίζοντες". Δεν είναι λίγο αργά για να θεωρήσουμε αναγκαίο να παρακάμψουμε κάποιο απλό και εύληπτο "ρέπω/ κλίνω/ τείνω προς τον αριστερισμό";


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2012)

Επιπλέον, ρήμα σε -ιστίζω δεν υπάρχει κανένα, εκτός ίσως από το "αλλαξοπιστίζω" που κι αυτό είναι αποκλίνοντας τύπος του αλλαξοπιστώ και εν πάση περιπτώσει δεν προέρχεται από κάποιον -ισμό ή -ιστή. Ο φασισμός και οι φασίστες έχουν δώσει το (σπάνιο έστω) "φασίζω", δηλ. αποφεύχθηκε το θεωρητικά προφανές *φασιστίζω.


----------



## Themis (Nov 12, 2012)

Σωστός, sarant. Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί το _αριστεριστίζω_​ ενοχλεί το αυτί μας.


----------

